# Follow-up How Do You Prepare Your Apartment Against Nuclear Fallout 30-40 Miles Away



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Following up on my question yesterday, I think its a variation on a theme and have made it a seperate thread, how does one prepare against the possibility of a single ground launched nuke terroristic act 30-40 miles away from your home/apartment. Assume there is no basement level. Apparently Dirty Bomb radiation/fallout won't reach 30-40 miles from Ground Zero from comments on the other thread.

What I've garnered so far is to have plastic to tape and cover all your doors and windows, turn off the air conditioning, iodine tablets, calcium tablets, a hand crank radio, plenty of food and bottled water to last several months and plenty of medicine. A radiation detector- not sure which one. Bricks which just aren't practical to store in my apartment.

I assume that its not OK to use tap water and you should not leave your apartment for months. Obviously a weapon would help fend off hoarders. Is it OK to still use your stove and cooking counter? What about refrigerator? What about shower? Anything else?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Water and air do not get contaminated with radiation. The visible fallout is the problem. This will be on every flat surface outside. To stop radiation you need mass. A lot of mass. Dirt, water, cement, lead,etc. 
If you seal your apartment then using anything that burns will use up the oxygen in the room.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Ideally, you would seal up the apartment completely with a vapour barrier, then you would pressurize it with a VERY good particulate filter. Obviously without forced ventilation you are either going to suffocate, air is going to seep in and out through cracks, or (very unlikely in an apartment) air exchange through vapour permeable surfaces will be adequate.

Running a HEPA filter inside _might_ help to get the dust out of the air.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

a weapon would defend against looters not hoarders. hoarders probably already have, well... hoarded, everything they thought they needed, but once they go shopping for extra supplies using the 5 finger discount, they become thieves/looters.

another thing to think about, how do you evolve past that event? Lets look at the basic premise of your question(s):

you live in an apartment. storage space is certainly limited. perhaps you have a garage, perhaps not.

how far away are family or friends that are willing to take you in? are there any? if not, that will complicate things. Do you have skills/tools that you can barter outside of this disaster zone? Since the scenarios you're asking about would presumably render your cash inflow day job a wasteland too, you're now looking at "now what?" and with some urgency.

what kind of ailments or medications do you (or your family) have/need? if you're aged, crippled, dietary limited, medically dependent on certain drugs do you have them? do they require cold storage?

epic disaster scenarios like a successful dirty bomb attack mean that you need to be ready to go with a lot of things. It's all about three things, time distance and exposure. now with those 3 things in mind, what can you bring with you? what are your escape routes?

one of your biggest liabilities in an apt building isn't your lack of preps, it's the stoner/drunkard/moron next door starting a bbq inside his apt or falling asleep with a lit cig on the sofa, and the same thing that happens everyday right now will simply be catastrophic without timely EMS to put out the fire and care for the wounded or displaced victims, if they are saturated with some massive event, you can be sure that the help will be overwhelmed with such a high number of victims/casualties/refugees.

Do everything you can to get yourself out of those areas of liability.

one parting thought... hat tip to Sentry18 for this.

http://www.amazon.com/ASE30-Safe-Escape-Smoke-Hood/dp/B000R9L9HW

lets say for sake of argument it's not ground zero with a dirty bomb, and the far more likely scenario of just some random person doing something really dumb on purpose or by accident starts a fire in your apartment building... you can save MORE of your stuff if you can make a lot of trips in and out of the burning building. If flames/heat aren't preventing you access, this mask will help you keep bringing out your important items, heirlooms, precious documents, look for the cat, your stuff...

just be smart enough to know when to call it a loss, once the stairs, the floor, or whatever the case may be that are your weakest link are compromised that's it... you're done. no more trips.

Personally I'd like the 5 - 20 extra trips with this mask than losing everything else that I could have carried out without it.

on that note, do you have at least a couple fire extinguishers? They aren't going to help if the building is on fire, but they can help if you accidentally start a kitchen fire or something like that.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Dakine said:


> a weapon would defend against looters not hoarders. hoarders probably already have, well... hoarded, everything they thought they needed, but once they go shopping for extra supplies using the 5 finger discount, they become thieves/looters.
> 
> another thing to think about, how do you evolve past that event? Lets look at the basic premise of your question(s):
> 
> ...


Good thing is I took an early retirement and am making decent pension money with good health insurance. A bit unclear on what you're asking. Are you talking about what happens if I survive the event after its safe to leave when the fallout has subsided? I'll answer that if that's what you're asking. Why would I need to move into anyone elses place? If my present apartment isn't safe then I'll just move somewhere else. My belongings I believe are covered by renters insurance. I'm talking about if someone sets off a ground nuke in my City 30-40 miles from where I live. What does bartering etc, have to do with anything as I'm not talking about TEOTWAWKI but a single ground Nuke Bomb. I'm not talking about the entire US under attack. Again I'm a bit confused what you are actually asking in reference to my thread.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The water in the pipes should be good for a bit as it is protected by the pipes and the ground. Fill up every container you can immediately. Once the fallout reaches the open water and that water reaches the pipes you have little time to fill your containers. If you had a way to detect radiation you would know when to stop.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Good thing is I took an early retirement and am making decent pension money with good health insurance. A bit unclear on what you're asking. Are you talking about what happens if I survive the event after its safe to leave when the fallout has subsided? I'll answer that if that's what you're asking. Why would I need to move into anyone elses place? If my present apartment isn't safe then I'll just move somewhere else. My belongings I believe are covered by renters insurance. I'm talking about if someone sets off a ground nuke in my City 30-40 miles from where I live. What does bartering etc, have to do with anything as I'm not talking about TEOTWAWKI but a single ground Nuke Bomb. I'm not talking about the entire US under attack. Again I'm a bit confused what you are actually asking in reference to my thread.


very interesting!!!

so you're living on a pension, a limited income, in an apt complex that you want to know how to survive a ground burst atomoic/nuclear/dirty bomb attack and you want to know why your decision to live in an apt is a liability because you'll just move somewhere else. Also, you'll spend your pension money when you get there.

I think most people in the hot zone of the "single nuke bomb" would consider it TEOTWAWKI, however since you have everything mapped out, please enlighten us what your plans are.

You've asked about how to store water, how to survive a nuclear ground burst and how to ride it out in your apartment.

You clearly know more than I do about your preparedness abilities, please provide more details so that the experts can comment and give you better advice


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> very interesting!!!
> 
> so you're living on a pension, a limited income, in an apt complex that you want to know how to survive a ground burst atomoic/nuclear/dirty bomb attack and you want to know why your decision to live in an apt is a liability because you'll just move somewhere else. Also, you'll spend your pension money when you get there.
> 
> ...


*THIS!!!!!*
:2thumb:

Seriously, this guy is a troll. If we all stop feeding it hopefully it will go away.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> *THIS!!!!!*
> :2thumb:
> 
> Seriously, this guy is a troll. If we all stop feeding it hopefully it will go away.


I was simply trying to give the benefit of the doubt. I admit, you were right from the beginning.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Caribou said:


> The water in the pipes should be good for a bit as it is protected by the pipes and the ground. Fill up every container you can immediately. Once the fallout reaches the open water and that water reaches the pipes you have little time to fill your containers. If you had a way to detect radiation you would know when to stop.


Good interesting idea!


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*Dude You Can't Read English*



dakine said:


> very interesting!!!
> 
> So you're living on a pension, a limited income, in an apt complex that you want to know how to survive a ground burst atomoic/nuclear/dirty bomb attack and you want to know why your decision to live in an apt is a liability because you'll just move somewhere else. Also, you'll spend your pension money when you get there.
> 
> ...


Whatever man


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Dakine said:


> I was simply trying to give the benefit of the doubt. I admit, you were right from the beginning.


Why do you think I answered the other thread the way I did...

... you're dead.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Good thing is I took an early retirement and am making decent pension money with good health insurance. A bit unclear on what you're asking. Are you talking about what happens if I survive the event after its safe to leave when the fallout has subsided? I'll answer that if that's what you're asking. Why would I need to move into anyone elses place? If my present apartment isn't safe then I'll just move somewhere else. My belongings I believe are covered by renters insurance. I'm talking about if someone sets off a ground nuke in my City 30-40 miles from where I live. What does bartering etc, have to do with anything as I'm not talking about TEOTWAWKI but a single ground Nuke Bomb. I'm not talking about the entire US under attack. Again I'm a bit confused what you are actually asking in reference to my thread.


Funny! This contradicts your other posts...


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I still think we're helping with a term paper......


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well peaches as there has never been a nuke detonation in a city other than in WW2 nobody really knows. You will most likely die. The amount of materials and planning to survive such an event is beyond the budget of most ordinary people so don't plan on survival in place just leave. Hopefully this helps. When I was in the military and we did training you quickly realized you spend much more time trying to eat drink and poop without getting contaminated than you do fighting.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I still think we're helping with a term paper......


If DrDianaAnderson is okay with this is the PM I got this morning...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well peaches i think the gig is up. Time to put the cheetoes away and give your mother her computer.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Grimm said:


> If DrDianaAnderson is okay with this is the PM I got this morning...


 Grimm,
I am OK with you sharing this. I joined this forum because I see our society is circling the drain, and I want to learn everything I can from like-minded people - the experts - before the SHTF. I work a lot of hours, and honestly do not have time for the stuff Peaches was offering. I tried to decline politely, explaining that my husband the retired English teacher is my editor. 

In addition to working more than a full time job, working on my preps, spending relaxing time at the range, and doing my family's genealogy, I also do a lot of writing, mostly medical/ nursing. I do have a manuscript in progress - a leadership book for nurses - but what I do not have time for is the nonsense being propagated by this Peaches dude. Hence my PM to you.

I do feel bad for him - he must not have much of a life if he needs to pose these questions/ excuses for entertainment. If he really is doing research, then I am even more sorry for him, as research involves honesty and trust. Interview people, cite sources with permission, pull out the journals and old books, whatever it takes - but don't mess with people who are serious about learning and sharing.

:rantoff:

OK, rant over!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Grimm,
> I am OK with you sharing this. I joined this forum because I see our society is circling the drain, and I want to learn everything I can from like-minded people - the experts - before the SHTF. I work a lot of hours, and honestly do not have time for the stuff Peaches was offering. I tried to decline politely, explaining that my husband the retired English teacher is my editor.
> 
> In addition to working more than a full time job, working on my preps, spending relaxing time at the range, and doing my family's genealogy, I also do a lot of writing, mostly medical/ nursing. I do have a manuscript in progress - a leadership book for nurses - but what I do not have time for is the nonsense being propagated by this Peaches dude. Hence my PM to you.
> ...


Some people need to learn about mountain folks, so cold --- not like us warm blooded valley folks. :rofl: Keep up the good work Doc. :beercheer:


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> Some people need to learn about mountain folks, so cold --- not like us warm blooded valley folks. :rofl: Keep up the good work Doc. :beercheer:


LOL!

Here's a selfie on the first day of summer- yeah, we get snow even in June up here! And we walk barefoot in it- uphill both ways...... oh, no, that's how we went to school 

Thanks, tmt!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

seems to me that it would depend on where this blast takes place even on the ground and what "tonnage" its made of.

if its big enough and close enough your apartment will collapse with you in it hon. so you more than likely can kiss your azz bye bye

if its far enough away your place might get damage that could also kill you

if your building falls on you, you won't need to worry about fallout/radiation lol


you know you can look this stuff up online on your own

don't understand your addiction to the crude comments by so called adults (that can't seem to just scroll past your posts) that are members here but whatever lol


apparently you're like a big red button that says : DO NOT TOUCH and they just have to touch it......smh


carry on


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Good thing is I took an early retirement and am making decent pension money with good health insurance. A bit unclear on what you're asking. Are you talking about what happens if I survive the event after its safe to leave when the fallout has subsided? I'll answer that if that's what you're asking. Why would I need to move into anyone elses place? If my present apartment isn't safe then I'll just move somewhere else. My belongings I believe are covered by renters insurance. I'm talking about if someone sets off a ground nuke in my City 30-40 miles from where I live. What does bartering etc, have to do with anything as I'm not talking about TEOTWAWKI but a single ground Nuke Bomb. I'm not talking about the entire US under attack. Again I'm a bit confused what you are actually asking in reference to my thread.


I am not sure why, if this is your current situation, you are still living in an apartment in California? I see several things that are concerning about living there:
1. Housing prices
2. California's financial situation
3. ALL the people who will be attacking anyone and everyone. Google Rodney King, and California riots. Yes, when all the welfare types cannot hold out their hand and get them filled, the place is going to BURN! 
4. California has a few nuclear plants. WHEN SHTF, it is a matter of time before they are all down! It isn't going to be pretty!

It is not going to get better! It is going to go WAY downhill, and once it starts, it is going to be a time when people are going to realize they screwed up by not getting out BEFORE it started. Get out while you can! Move to Idaho or Montana and find a cabin to live in. Learn real survival skills.

Why are you still living there?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I am not sure why, if this is your current situation, you are still living in an apartment in California? I see several things that are concerning about living there:
> 1. Housing prices
> 2. California's financial situation
> 3. ALL the people who will be attacking anyone and everyone. Google Rodney King, and California riots. Yes, when all the welfare types cannot hold out their hand and get them filled, the place is going to BURN!
> ...


K lived through those riots at the edge of LA County in a minority rich area. Being white he got his ass kicked a few times in junior high. Not fun. My mom was glad she had made the move from working at a middle school in Watts to closer to home a year before.

When riots are brought up in our conversations I can see a sigh of relief on K's face that we are a bit farther away from downtown. Now I just need to convince him that buying a house in California is not a good idea and we need to make that move straight out of state instead.

Another reason to get out of California is the decriminalization (changing them from felonies to misdemeanors) of hundreds of "non" violent crimes to help clear California prisons and reduce waste of tax payer dollars on them. Non violet crimes like assault on a police officer, burglary, molestation, manslaughter (certain variations), and armed robbery.

I really am beginning to wonder what is going on in Peaches' head when we tell him the same stuff over and over again and he just can't see past his nose on this. I get he doesn't WANT to move but if you are worried about survival in a large dangerous city then maybe you need to get past the want and do what you NEED to do.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Grimm, those of us in Texas would welcome you with open arms should you decide to move here.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Good thing is I took an early retirement and am making decent pension money with good health insurance. A bit unclear on what you're asking. Are you talking about what happens if I survive the event after its safe to leave when the fallout has subsided? I'll answer that if that's what you're asking. Why would I need to move into anyone elses place? If my present apartment isn't safe then I'll just move somewhere else. *My belongings I believe are covered by renters insurance*. I'm talking about if someone sets off a ground nuke in my City 30-40 miles from where I live. What does bartering etc, have to do with anything as I'm not talking about TEOTWAWKI but a single ground Nuke Bomb. I'm not talking about the entire US under attack. Again I'm a bit confused what you are actually asking in reference to my thread.


No, I don't think insurance companies will pay out any claims after a nuclear strike.

If you can really just move somewhere else why are you living in an apartment in a big city in California?

I get the idea that you're not being honest about your situation.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Grimm, those of us in Texas would welcome you with open arms should you decide to move here.


I grew up in Rowlett, Tx when there as just a dirt road, a few dozen new houses in the middle of some buttercup fields, and a 7-11 before you got on the hi-way.

Now, knowing that area is completely built up I have no idea where in East Texas to look. Or even what the job market is like in steel/concrete construction.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Grimm said:


> I grew up in Rowlett, Tx when there as just a dirt road, a few dozen new houses in the middle of some buttercup fields, and a 7-11 before you got on the hi-way.
> 
> Now, knowing that area is completely built up I have no idea where in East Texas to look. Or even what the job market is like in steel/concrete construction.


I wish I could say all the county roads in East Texas are paved; but, that's just not true. However, it's a small price to pay for living in the country. Check out the Tyler area for jobs and housing. Don't you want Little Grimm to be a native born Texan?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I wish I could say all the county roads in East Texas are paved; but, that's just not true. However, it's a small price to pay for living in the country. Check out the Tyler area for jobs and housing. Don't you want Little Grimm to be a native born Texan?


I'd love for my little one to be a native Texan but I don't think we would be able to make the move before September.

I'll take a look at Tyler. I have no issues with unpaved roads and living in the sticks. I actually prefer it to living near stupid in denser populated areas.

Just so I can pinpoint things Tyler, Tx or Tyler County, Tx?


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Living, we would love Grimm in Kentucky too!My area is small town and I live in the sticks too. Bowling Green is about 20 miles away from the city if you need that. Jobs are unusually good. We have Perdue Chicken (the Golden chicken) Delta Faucets,and Caterpillar is moving in the area soon. But in Morgantown we are still "country" and lots of land and good people all around.Bring the babies and make them "Kentucky Hillbillies"LOL.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Tyler, Texas in Smith County.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Grimm come live with the rest of us in wonderful Arizona! Now we even have the Doc here with us. Housing is very reasonable and all places come with free heating in the summer.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

First thing I would do is move out of that Apartment.
I would get a BOB,BOV,BOL & be ready to move farther away from any likely nuke targets in my State.


----------

